#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  unwanted black frame when pasting from excel to power point

## a_coe

Hi, 

I'm working with Office 2010, but using an older excel file likely made off of Office 2007.  When I paste the excel graphs into PP, I get this unwanted black frame around the entire graph (not a border within the graph).  I tried formating the chart by playing with fills, no fill, transparency, etc., but I can't get rid of the black frame.  It seems to have this frame in excel too, but I still can't figure out how to get rid of it.  Also, I can't move the placement of the graphs in PP with control and directional arrows.  I can highlight the image, but then moves the cursor to objects within the graph and doesn't allow me to move the entire graph placement unless I drag it with the mouse and cursor.   I don't have either of these problems with other excel graphs I paste into PP so I'm not sure if this is because the file is from an older version of Office, but I'm hoping for a resolution rather than having to cut and paste to redo the plots on Office 2010.

----------

